# Many Months Past I Posted a Warning....



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Now Mike Pethel and I were correct on Jim Husted!

From the NEDRA Form:
_________________________________________________

Mon Nov 14, 2011 11:11 am 

*"Mate" <[email protected]> *
mate.rimac 
 Offline 
 Send Email 




WARNING! Jim Husted --> no motors, no money. Message List DIV.ygrp-photo {	BORDER-BOTTOM: #666666 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #666666 1px solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; WIDTH: 62px; BACKGROUND-REPEAT: no-repeat; BACKGROUND-POSITION: center 50%; HEIGHT: 62px; OVERFLOW: hidden; BORDER-TOP: #666666 1px solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #666666 1px solid}DIV.ygrp-photo A IMG {	BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none}DIV.ygrp-photo-title {	TEXT-ALIGN: center; WIDTH: 64px; HEIGHT: 12px; CLEAR: both; FONT-SIZE: smaller; OVERFLOW: hidden}DIV.ygrp-photo-title A {	TEXT-DECORATION: none}.bottom {	VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom}DIV.photo-title A {	TEXT-DECORATION: none}DIV.photo-title A:active {	TEXT-DECORATION: none}DIV.photo-title A:hover {	TEXT-DECORATION: none}DIV.photo-title A:visited {	TEXT-DECORATION: none}DIV.attach-table DIV.attach-row {	CLEAR: both}DIV.attach-table DIV.attach-row DIV {	MARGIN: 1px 2px 0px 3px; FLOAT: left; OVERFLOW: hidden}DIV.attach-table DIV.attach-row DIV DIV A {	TEXT-DECORATION: none}DIV.attach-table DIV.attach-row DIV DIV SPAN {	FONT-WEIGHT: normal}DIV.ygrp-file-title {	}DIV.ygrp-file {	WIDTH: 20px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle}DIV.file-row {	MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px}DIV.msgarea P {	PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; CLEAR: both; PADDING-TOP: 15px}
Reply *Message #12017* of 12019 < Prev | Next > 
Hi guys

I don't like to post publicly about other people but I just don't know what to
do...

Over a year ago I ordered three motors from Jim which he delivered.

I have ordered two more motors in late April and wired the money (4.110$) a few
days later.

He told me that it will take two or three weeks to finish the motors and send
them over. After the three weeks passed I didn't have any information from him
so i tried to contact him a few times - without any response. After I managed to
find a contact to Eric who seems to work with Jim - he responded. Jim then
(June) promised me to deliver the motors in two weeks. Now, almost half a year
later I didn't receive any response to my e-mails. No motors, no refund.

I don't even need the motors any more since we have switched to AC. I just want
my money back.

I just want to warn you not to work with him.

I have made my second mistake --> wiring money to a US EV company. First I lost
a lot of money with EVcomponents, now this...

_________________________________________

I expect a full apology to Mike and I for bring this to the board months ago and being attacked.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I am very suprised that no one has a comment? There is direct evidence that this guy has scammed people, does anyone have any morals? I know most of you respect his history with NEDRA, but the line needs to be drawn when someone is stealing others monies.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

I had spent 2 days with Jim (not to impressed ) , after delivering 40 forklift motors (my cost about 3,000 ) . I couldn't even get a recite much less payment . I posted on this forums and was told to stop , and atacted buy supporters how never met him . I finely payed off the 25% cash advance interest loan a year ago . Jim was a respected moderator on this forum who deleted my posts asking for him to contact me on (the forum he moderated).


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I was attacked by NEDRA Directors and supporters for posting the truth on Jim's scams. I am still waiting for an apology?

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59523&highlight=Husted


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Going by the name, thats Crodriver posting that message, correct?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

Personally, I would stick with a motor shop that is an active member of the *Electrical Apparatus Service Association*. I bet without a doubt such motor shops could build a "race motor" that would be superior. The test equipment in those shops can do a battery of tests on the motors just like the motor manufacturers do to their motors when they build them. In the state that I reside in, I take my motors to Darby Electric for repair or for special requirements I want out of my motors. So I suggest those of you that want a motor rebuilt that you find a local motor repair shop in your area to fix your motors rather than rely on some small business shop that is not an EASA member.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, Crodriver was robbed of $4000.00 plus from Jim Husted, you know the guy on the Plasma Boy and NEDRA Website. All he needs to do is pay Crodriver his money back and Mike Pethel to clear his name. Hopefully someone connected to him like John Wayland can loan him the money?



rochesterricer said:


> Going by the name, thats Crodriver posting that message, correct?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, looks like this thread got sanitized. There are lots of missing posts.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

If anyone is sanitizing threads, please leave this threads information intact. It is good to get information from a trusted member about vendors. CroDrivers bad experience will likely hurt Husteds business, as it should.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, we agree on something. Too bad his NEDRA buddies keep hiding the truth!



Batterypoweredtoad said:


> If anyone is sanitizing threads, please leave this threads information intact. It is good to get information from a trusted member about vendors. CroDrivers bad experience will likely hurt Husteds business, as it should.


----------

